# Skiing "the slides" at Whiteface



## yiming (Mar 8, 2010)

Thinking about going to Whiteface to ski the "The Slides", but not sure how difficult it is. Can anybody share his/her experience skiing there? How does it compare to the most difficult trails in Killington, Jay Peak or Sunday River?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 8, 2010)

yiming said:


> Thinking about going to Whiteface to ski the "The Slides", but not sure how difficult it is. Can anybody share his/her experience skiing there? How does it compare to the most difficult trails in Killington, Jay Peak or Sunday River?



Relatively steep, exposed rock, ledges, thight trees in parts. A solid skier who is in resonablly good shape will be ok. It is dangerous and you need to be very careful.

They've been open since 2/25, but that snow fell on almost no base so the warm weather is taking it's toll. If you go do it soon.

They are not trails, they where formed from rock slides. There are many all through the High Peaks of the ADK, but WF has the only lift accessable ones.  Killington, Jay Peak or Sunday River has nothing to compare to them.

The gallery at skiadk.com has many pics of them. They are an unique slack country experience.


----------



## jamesdeluxe (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's a FTO TR from Saturday (not mine, unfortunately):
http://firsttracksonline.com/boards/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8759


----------



## gladerider (Mar 8, 2010)

i did it yesterday for the first time myself. it is not a trail like HPD said. i think a good skier could handle the steeps. if you don't feel comfortable with the following, wait until you are:
- tight trees
- rocks
- ledges

jamesdeluxes TR pix are great, but in addition there were rocks and ledges where you have to jump off of.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Mar 8, 2010)

Skied em last week, 2&3, we waited until after 11AM so they softened up a bit. If you can handle cloudspin, upper empire and 10thmountain glades in last weeks condition, you can prolly navigate safely thru the slides. Safety first, team up with at least one other person, when in doubt take off yer skis and hike.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> when in doubt take off yer skis and hike.



I've never skied the Slides, or probably anything as steep for that matter, but I've never heard the suggestion to take off your skis on something steep. Maybe you can get away with it now when the snow is soft, but I would think it's better to stay clicked in, if at all possible, no?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Mar 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> I've never skied the Slides, or probably anything as steep for that matter, but I've never heard the suggestion to take off your skis on something steep. Maybe you can get away with it now when the snow is soft, but I would think it's better to stay clicked in, if at all possible, no?



Depends on the individual, equipment available and the circumstances. There are some steep sections, but mostly near the top. Given a choice of taking a drop that's out of my league or taking my skis off and hiking around it if possible, I'll take my chances hiking. If its so steep that dismounting doesn't make sense, traversing is about the only other option. Best plan is to talk to ski patrol at the gates for advice on where to go based on your abilities. They know not everyone going in there is an expert, so they're more than happy to steer 1st timers in the right direction.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Depends on the individual, equipment available and the circumstances. There are some steep sections, but mostly near the top. Given a choice of taking a drop that's out of my league or taking my skis off and hiking around it if possible, I'll take my chances hiking. If its so steep that dismounting doesn't make sense, traversing is about the only other option. Best plan is to talk to ski patrol at the gates for advice on where to go based on your abilities. They know not everyone going in there is an expert, so they're more than happy to steer 1st timers in the right direction.



Got it. Thanks.


----------



## faceplant (Mar 8, 2010)

d would know better then me but wasnt that how Clairs Way got its name....
she made the mistake of clicking out of her skis?
I dunno....its what i heard somewhere
me personally- never take em off


----------



## yiming (Mar 9, 2010)

I watched youtube videos of people skiing the slides. It doesn't seem to be that bad at least from the look of it. Anyway, the party seems to be over since they just closed the slides most likely for the rest of the season. I'll look forward to it next year.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2010)

yiming said:


> I watched youtube videos of people skiing the slides. It doesn't seem to be that bad at least from the look of it.



Video and still photos never do pitch any justice. Sometimes you gotta be there.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 9, 2010)

I skied Whiteface for the first time on Feb 27 & 28.  They had just received a ton of snow from the multi-day storm.  The slides were open on the Saturday but the top of the mountain was in the clouds so I didn't try them.  The next day was clear in the morning and I spent a few lift rides wondering if I should give them a shot.  Finally, I rode the lift with a local guy who offered to show me the way.

The traverse in was not as grueling or uphill as I was expecting.  After a short while you pop out of the woods and into the open expanse of slide 1.  Most people were turning right and heading downhill from there and that's what we did too.  We saw a few people hiking uphill to the summit from there.

Slide 1 seemed steep but do-able (at least on that day with those conditions).  There was one section of rock bands to get past about halfway down but you can pick your way past it without much trouble.

I didn't venture to any of the other slides but the terrain obviously gets more extreme out there.  The whole area looks huge.  I really just got a taste of it but I'm glad I did.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 9, 2010)

i can understand why they closed it. i think the experience would be radically different depending on condition. on sunday, the snow was melting fast and there were many rocks and ledges exposed, which were prolly well covered after the dump. 

if it's just the steepness, i would take my kids there. but, it's not. it's narrowness and rock ledges where you need to jump off of. 
well, there is only one way to find out.


----------



## SKidds (Mar 10, 2010)

Dont go into the Slides thinking they are manageable based on a couple minute video of someone making turns down the wide open top of Slide 1. ;-)  Trust what people here that have skied them are saying.  Yes, there are relatively easy sections of any of Slides 1 thru 4.  But each will have it's hairy points, and those likely arent the places people are worrying about taking video!

Slide 1 is the most wide open and the easiest way down, but then you hit the waterfalls.  Unless you head off to the side to skirt around them, you are looking at mandatory airs of 3 to 5 feet (or more) over exposed ice and possibly rock.  And skirting around them isn't necessarily all that easy, though most can pick their way around if they are confident on their skis.  Top of Slide 2 is relatively easy, but then you either go right, to the waterfalls on 1, or traverse left into the trees.  If you go left you have tight, steep tree shots and potential mandatory airs depending on coverage.  Slide 3 starts tight and steep, make that very tight and very steep, in the trees and then opens up, with rock ledges and potential madatory 3 to 5 foot airs at the bottom.  Slide 4 is open at the top but very steep, and then funnels down to a tight ride thru the trees for the bottom half.  At one point you have to navigate a waterfall of maybe 12 to 15 feet, with a narrow option to go around that is almost as dangerous as making a couple jump turns down the face of it.  Later there is another waterfall that will require an air of anywhere from 3 to 7 feet.  And given the tightness in the trees and the pitch, your landings have to be on.  

So, you really have to be prepared for anything, including narrow, steep tree skiing and mandatory air, unless you stick to Slide 1.  If you aren't prepared for any of that, you may have fun for a while, but things can get scary quick.  It is gorgeous out there.  The views are to die for, a true wilderness area and treat to ski.  Yes, some people go above the main traverse to ski the powder fields above, depsite the no uphill climbing warnings, but patrol doesn't take kindly to it and will pull your ticket.  That said, I took some video last weekend of people hucking a huge bolder up in those powder fields.  I have some other pics and video I'll try and get up soon, and I'll throw a link here.


----------



## takeahike46er (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are a couple videos (not mine) that show how much fun it is in there.  The videos don't capture the pitch well, but they do give a great sense of the variety of terrain available.

Slide #4



Slide #3



Slide #2



Kids hucking off ledges on slide #3.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 11, 2010)

How do they compare to some of the stuff at JH? Can anyone make a comparison?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 12, 2010)

Great stuff Take.That looks like fun terrain.I need to get on that.


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 12, 2010)

The slides are great.  This year I did not ski them much with the new terrain opening.  Hoyts and the the sugar glades are some of my favorite type of terrain.   Most high intermediates in decent shape can get down the slides.  They don't look like they are having fun but I am sure they are the bad asses aroung the watercooler on Monday.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 13, 2010)

A old HS friend shot some pretty nice vides of the Slides a couple of weeks ago
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mike+snyder+slides&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## Harvey (Aug 5, 2010)

I thought the subscribers to this thread might be interested in this piece by Highpeaksdrifter on skiing the Whiteface Slides.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)

takeahike46er said:


> Here are a couple videos (not mine) that show how much fun it is in there.  The videos don't capture the pitch well, but they do give a great sense of the variety of terrain available.
> 
> Slide #4
> 
> ...



Sweet vids. Great stuff!


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

We did a Q&A with Bruce McCulley, the GM at Whiteface.

HPD posed a few questions to Bruce about Slide access to get his answers on the record.

To me, his answers were pretty straightforward, and very logical.

I thought those subscribed to this thread might be interested:

*Interview with Bruce McCulley*


----------



## jaywbigred (Nov 10, 2010)

takeahike46er said:


> Here are a couple videos (not mine) that show how much fun it is in there.  The videos don't capture the pitch well, but they do give a great sense of the variety of terrain available.
> 
> Slide #4
> 
> ...


Hey, can you guys point out the time-mark at which the mandatory drop in Slide 4 is on this video?



jaywbigred said:


> How do they compare to some of the stuff at JH? Can anyone make a comparison?



Also, can anyone speak to my above question?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2010)

harvey44 said:


> We did a Q&A with Bruce McCulley, the GM at Whiteface.
> 
> HPD posed a few questions to Bruce about Slide access to get his answers on the record.
> 
> ...



Nice read.  The constitution preventing the opening of liftlines is pretty dumb.  I can understand limiting more trails being cut, but if the land has already been cleared and it's within the ski area boundaries, it will only benefit the state to allow people to ski there.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 10, 2010)

harvey44 said:


> We did a Q&A with Bruce McCulley, the GM at Whiteface.
> 
> HPD posed a few questions to Bruce about Slide access to get his answers on the record.
> 
> ...


Harv- as always, you do a phenomenal job with interviews and are not hesitant to throw in some tough questions that require direct answers, nicely done.

Now, what the expletive is up with the NY constitution limiting miles of trails? I know it is in the constitution from reading your site but when are the voters and politicians of NY going to eliminate this ridiculous provision? Do they pull tickets for those that duck the rope and ski the lift line? The whole thing sounds ridiculous.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 11, 2010)

*Can you earn your turns at Whiteface?*

Great Q & A

http://www.nyskiblog.com/2010/11/q-with-bruce-mcculley-whiteface-gm.html



> Additionally, anyone within the ski area boundary is required to have a valid lift ticket or season pass




You can ski the Slides from the Toll Road but you'll need a ticket or pass to ski down through the ski area says Bruce McCulley. If Whiteface is State owned how can this be true?


----------



## skimore (Nov 11, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Do they pull tickets for those that duck the rope and ski the lift line?


 
Yes, we did a few laps under freeway when the lift was not running and they clipped us


----------



## yiming (Feb 16, 2011)

Wondering if Slides will be open this season. Anybody looked at it? How is the coverage right now? Need another big dump before they can be opened?


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 17, 2011)

They may open today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2011)

TJ

In your opinion, is the patrol at WF too cautious in when they drop the ropes for the slides?


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 17, 2011)

It really is tough getting a tub out there.   They certainly are skiable right now for some people.   I think they could loosen up a little knowing there r going to be problems in there and prepare.


----------



## John W (Feb 17, 2011)

Was there a snow storm last night?


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 17, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> It really is tough getting a tub out there.   They certainly are skiable right now for some people.   I think they could loosen up a little knowing there r going to be problems in there and prepare.



Why don't they have a couple sleds "stashed" out there. Seems it would makes sense, but maybe not.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2011)

I think if I were local, I'd just prefer they leave the Slides off the map as OOB and pay for your own rescue. 

 I look at all the crazy lines people ski in the Notch accessed from both Stowe and Smuggs.  I would think for the type of skier that can ski the slides, they'd prefer to not have to wait for some rope to drop.   If a ski patroller at Stowe said, "No you can't hike the chin today", I'd be pretty pissed.


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 17, 2011)

The Chin is not as prone to slide.   They are bare slabs for the most part and are pretty steep.  When you hike them in the summer they can get pretty sketchy.  Its not that hard but if you slip a lot of times you are not going to stop till you hit the trees or rocks.   I do like the slides but there are a lot other place that keep me interested when they are not open.   Cloudspin has some of the best lines in the east.  Its a wide trail but depending where you ski if from it has a lot of differant feels to it.  This year we have done well with snow and the hill has been skiing great.  This is the first thaw/freeze we are experiencing since the beginning of the 2011.   Conditions are not going to be that good until we get 10 20 inches to cover the boiler plate up that is going to be there this weekend.   

The warm up is good for a chance the slides will open but I would take pow and have the slides closed.  I ski them any time I want so dropping the rope is only a convience for me.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 21, 2012)

It was a little like herding cats, but we got some of the most knowledgeable Whiteface locals to give us their input for our updated *Whiteface Slide Guide*.  It includes some detailed strategy on how to approach each inbounds slide, plus updates dictated by the torrential rains of May 2011. Thinking that skiers sub'd to this thread might dig it. Hope so.


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 22, 2012)

Harvey44 said:


> It was a little like herding cats, but we got some of the most knowledgeable Whiteface locals to give us their input for our updated *Whiteface Slide Guide*.  It includes some detailed strategy on how to approach each inbounds slide, plus updates dictated by the torrential rains of May 2011. Thinking that skiers sub'd to this thread might dig it. Hope so.



This is awesome, Harv. Thanks. 

I was going to try the slides for the first time last year but didn't because it was a crappy snow year. Definitely on my to-do list this year! This guide looks most helpful!


----------



## Rambo (Nov 22, 2012)

Someone told me last year that in order to ski the slides, a member of the ski-patrol searches you to make sure you have the REQUIRED EQUIPMENT and that it is operable. I think they require a PROBE and an $800 TRANSPONDER with a BEACON to locate you in an emergency.


----------



## Rambo (Nov 22, 2012)

*Found this on the Whiteface webpage in the Slides section:

"Silver Slides*[FONT=myriad_proregular] - open but based on conditions; *Ski Patrol will require avalanche precautions such as a beacon, shovel and probe*"[/FONT]


----------



## Harvey (Nov 22, 2012)

Bronze: Closed
Silver: Open with Avy Gear
Gold: Open

Basically the mountain is covering themselves.  If you head up there and don't have avy gear and it is required on that day, they will turn you away at the slide entrance.  Many of the days the slides are open are spring days.  USUALLY avy gear isn't needed then. It's midwinter when it's often required.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 22, 2012)

That was a very nice little guide.

The slides were not open when I've been there, which I here is the norm.   
  I guess If I ever want to ski these things I'm going to have to wait last minute and make the 5+ hour drive when it's a near certainly they'll be open.  Someday......


----------



## Harvey (Nov 22, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> That was a very nice little guide.
> 
> The slides were not open when I've been there, which I here is the norm.
> I guess If I ever want to ski these things I'm going to have to wait last minute and make the 5+ hour drive when it's a near certainly they'll be open.  Someday......



Thanks BG.

I've done just that. Some of the pics in our guide were taken in 2010. I saw them from my office and said... gotta get me some of that!  Did what I had to, to get out of work, made the drive, and missed them by one day.  Spring is the best shot you'll have to get into the slides as the snowpack is stable.  But it seems like every spring is blowtorch these days.  With no manmade snow it melts out fast.

The mountain has really worked hard to increase the number of days the slides are open, by sending patrol in, early season, to pack things out and improve stability.  It's not a simple or cost effective process.

Aaron the new GM is especially committed to opening the slides.  He'll have to balance that goal with public safety and cost.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome blog/ guide. The Slides are high on my list but it's a real long drive for a gamble.

How many runs can you get in the slides in an average day of them being open?


----------



## Harvey (Nov 23, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Awesome blog/ guide. The Slides are high on my list but it's a real long drive for a gamble.
> 
> How many runs can you get in the slides in an average day of them being open?



Thanks BD.

Some generalizations... 

In my experience more than half of slide days are spring.  Patrol waits until things soften.  An (extremely) early opening would be maybe 10:15. I've heard of them opening at 11 or later.  And they close early because sweeping them takes time.

So let's say they go from 10:45 to 2:30.  I'd call 4 runs a good day. So that's like 6000+ vert.

Remember once you get off the lift, you've got some climbing to do. It probably take 10 or more minutes to get to Slide 1 and IMO 2,3 and 4 are more interesting.

Still... the drive is not soo much of a gamble IF you have info from the right sources - like someone who has skied them the day you ask about it.  (It's likely that if there slide potential, will be talking about it in the NYSB forum.)

And if you like that kind of thing, it's REALLLY fun.  Plus if you get to WF on a spring day and the slides close before you get in them, there is still usually good conditions on bump skiing to be found.


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 25, 2012)

Harvey44 said:


> It was a little like herding cats, but we got some of the most knowledgeable Whiteface locals to give us their input for our updated *Whiteface Slide Guide*.  It includes some detailed strategy on how to approach each inbounds slide, plus updates dictated by the torrential rains of May 2011. Thinking that skiers sub'd to this thread might dig it. Hope so.




Very generous of you you Harvey, thank you. Only been to WF a few times in the spring, they were never open. I'll try to target them this year. Serendipity just ain't doing it for me...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 7, 2013)

About 10 minutes ago Whiteface posted this short message to Facebook:



> *shovel, beacon , probe (= *



I'm guessing this must be their way of hinting that the Slides will soon open, and if so, it must be pretty darn early on a historical basis.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2013)

That's different from the norm, I didn't think they ever opened until March


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2013)

I was disappointed when I was there last year.  I saw Patrol in the Slides, and one guy on the lift said he thought they would open up, but they never dropped the rope.  I was right before the heatwave in March, the day after they got 6".  It would've been sweet.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 7, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> That's different from the norm, *I didn't think they ever opened until March*



Whiteface just posted this picture (Slide 1 I believe), with the sole word "Open".    Pretty awesome. 

 Given there's already enough snow in there to open them up in early January, I imagine they should be a safe bet to open after decent dumps the rest of the season.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice, anybody else going to be there on Thursday for the $10 day?


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2013)

They put up some more pics. Looks sick> I'd love to try this .


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 7, 2013)

Has patrol gotten any better at opening them up? 

The spring comments ring true, that is definitely your best bet. 

That being said, patrol at the Face is about as conservative as you can be in opening them up. Most days Ive been in there I skinned the road and dropped in from the top. Not that being conservative is a bad thing, but they take it to the extreme, or at least did.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 7, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Has patrol gotten any better at opening them up?
> 
> That being said,* patrol at the Face is about as conservative as you can be in opening them up*. Most days Ive been in there I skinned the road and dropped in from the top. *Not that being conservative is a bad thing, but they take it to the extreme*, or at least did.



I dont mind them being conservative for safety sake either, but I agree that many Whiteface locals in the know think they way overdo it.   But what's worse is I've heard negative comments over the years of them being closed, yet patrol is skiing them.  That kindof sucks, and isnt good from a PR perspective.


Here's a Slides link with a nice picture (though it's dated as they dont look like this anymore post Irene)

http://skiadk.com/WFSlides.pdf


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 7, 2013)

Too bad I don't have a avy beacon


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I dont mind them being conservative for safety sake either, but I agree that many Whiteface locals in the know think they way overdo it.   But what's worse is I've heard negative comments over the years of them being closed, yet patrol is skiing them.  That kindof sucks, and isnt good from a PR perspective.
> 
> 
> Here's a Slides link with a nice picture (though it's dated as they dont look like this anymore post Irene)
> ...



What you've heard was most definitely true, but since Ive left they do seem to be open more. 

Whether that is due to better snow or less "Im God the Patroller" mentality I dont know.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> But what's worse is I've heard negative comments over the years of them being closed, yet patrol is skiing them. That kindof sucks, and isnt good from a PR perspective.



This is what happened to me, and yes, it did suck.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 7, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Has patrol gotten any better at opening them up?
> 
> The spring comments ring true, that is definitely your best bet.
> 
> That being said, patrol at the Face is about as conservative as you can be in opening them up. Most days Ive been in there I skinned the road and dropped in from the top. Not that being conservative is a bad thing, but they take it to the extreme, or at least did.



Yea they still are. Those Slides weren't even formed from avalanches as most people think. The last avalanche I remember hearing about was a couple of years ago after a heavy March storm and a warmup. And I believe those folks accessed it from outside the resort. Other than that, I can't remember any other time.


----------



## skisheep (Jan 7, 2013)

Apparently this is the first time that they have been open in January since they have been added to the map, and the first time since 2001 that they have been open before Presidents week. Yes there has been alot of snow but could this also show patrol more willing to open the slides?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2013)

skisheep said:


> Apparently this is the first time that they have been open in January since they have been added to the map, and the first time since 2001 that they have been open before Presidents week. Yes there has been alot of snow but could this also show patrol more willing to open the slides?



If nothing else, it's good marketing.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 7, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yea they still are. Those Slides weren't even formed from avalanches as most people think. The last avalanche I remember hearing about was a couple of years ago after a heavy March storm and a warmup. And I believe those folks accessed it from outside the resort. Other than that, I can't remember any other time.




Id only heard of them going once due to snow, which was during the Valentines Day storm in 07 and even then, I think they just assumed as I didnt see much debris or anything. 

Almost all of the ADK slides have been formed due to heavy rain events, ala Irene opening up a whole bunch of new backcountry two years ago which I have yet to hit.


----------



## watkin (Jan 7, 2013)

Am looking to try these at some point this year.  Should you do any Avy prep before heading out onto the slides on an "open" day?  At least bring safety equipment (pole, beacon, shovel)?


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 7, 2013)

watkin said:


> Am looking to try these at some point this year.  Should you do any Avy prep before heading out onto the slides on an "open" day?  At least bring safety equipment (pole, beacon, shovel)?



Id bring the equipment, but wouldnt worry about the course unless you are planning on doing backcountry on your own elsewhere as well.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 7, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> If nothing else, it's good marketing.



Well I'd say there's likely something to that, as they put 38 very nicely done pictures of today's action in The Slides up on Facebook.  Looks pretty amazing in there.


----------

